# Can't get this white stuff off brick wall - what is it??



## sadegs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello All,

This building is from around 1900. The brick (wall) has a white haze on it. Up close, it looks almost like a fungus, but, i don't think it is. 

So far i've tried (in small test spots)
-Acid
-prosoco White scum remover

neither have worked! does anyone know what this is and how to get it off??

attached are some pictures (up close and from a distance)

thanks!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Is it hard or soft?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like salt but I don't think I ever seen it on bricks that age. Normally I see it on new builds pretty often.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It looks like Efflorescence, which is common in concrete and masonry. 

The brick can be washed with a cleaner and the problem with the block, it looks like efflorescence crystals developed inside the block surface which could cause spalling and that is what it looks like in the image, the surface flakes and peels... 
What happens there is the salt pushes the stuff out from inside out and over time could cause deterioration.

They got a few cleaners on the market to wash this off. wash the brick and block,

I know some guys been using  EF Paver wash made By SRW  with great success, but I would test it on the brick first.


----------



## bdonahue (Sep 11, 2012)

*Soda Blast IT!*

Soda Blasting is softer than sand blasting. See it on you tube. You can rent one for a day. It is ecologically safe, and inexpensive.

Anyone can do it. Sunbelt rentals or similar has them with media for sale.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think that's efflorescence, maybe but it doesn't look like it to me. Especially if it doesn't wash off easily. To me it looks like lime or maybe white portland that has bled out of the joints (probably from a fairly recent repoint that had chunky lime or cement added to the mix rather than discarded) 

Very aggresive acid can clean it but will do a lot of damage to the brick. I haven't had any luck with power washing.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe somebody applied the wrong sealer and trapped moisture - it's not run off from siding above is it? Gable wall?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Sealer*



superseal said:


> Maybe somebody applied the wrong sealer and trapped moisture - it's not run off from siding above is it? Gable wall?




Gosh,i sure hope that stuff is not trapped behind a sealer.You guys can have your own ideas about sealers,i will defend your right to express them however,in my book there is NO right sealer. Never put a shot glass full of it on a wall, never will. If Superseal is correct and that stuff is trapped behind a sealer,not only is the owner screwed,so is the wall.


----------



## bdonahue (Sep 11, 2012)

Perfect solution, soda blast. Do yall' really want to screw up the environment?


----------



## bdonahue (Sep 11, 2012)

An old question bring's new answers.


----------



## sadegs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone, thanks for all the replies - to answer some of the questions;
-> it is hard. 
-> it disappears when wet, comes back when dries
-> i don't think it is efflorescence - prosoco white scum remover would have taken it off
-> soda blasting? is there a way i can test without renting a machine for a whole day to find out it didn't work?

One More Update - so, i'm talking with a neighbor of the building last night, and he said that some 30 years ago, the owner put a "clear paint" on it! I asked if he was referring to sealer - he said no, clear paint. That they got some on his brick and he got it off with paint stripper. so... what do you guys suggest? paint stripper? WTF?! this thing is a freakin mess.

i know you can't tell from the picture, but this building is in the middle of the city (boston), sidewalk is right below. so, staging and blocking off the sidewalk is necessary. i really don't need the guys dripping some acid stuff on some lady's baby!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That could well be the remnants of 30 year old surface sealer.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Does it show a reaction when washed with an acid solution?


----------



## Jas2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Have you tried using any chemicals and a pressure washer. Here is the website where you can find all king of cleaning chemicals. http://www.ultimatewasher.com/pressure-washer-chemicals.htm

Good luck.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I would bet a buffalo nickel that is the "clear paint" finally showing it's spots...

Sucks to be you:whistling


----------

